# Hot flushes on clomid



## Perfectlyflawed (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone get really bad hot flushes?

I'm on my first cycle of clomid and just stopped taking them ( was taking them days 2-6) but once day 6 hit, I keep getting really bad hot flushes

I go really red too lol


----------



## armywifegermany (Sep 13, 2011)

yep i had/have them and im on cd25 on 1st cycle of clomid and still getting them - sorry!!!!


----------



## hannah123 (Sep 19, 2011)

hi 

i experienced terrible hot flushes too   makes you feel really uncomfortable too 

they have eased now, im half way thru my cycle and will be on my 2ww soon..i hope they do for you to this is my first round of clomid too 

hannah xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi girls

I'm on cd12 and they've calmed right down. I still have the restless night though and the hot flushed are replaced with boosting and wind ( sorry if tmi) which is so abnormal for me.

Crazy what extra hormones can cause lol

Headaches have passed too. Well, I hope so. Even yesterday, I was plagued with intense headaches but alls well today


----------

